# Now you can see your karma points?



## mudbug (Mar 13, 2008)

that's a cool new feature.  Or was I just overlooking it before?


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 13, 2008)

You can have them show or not show.  You do that in your profile.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 13, 2008)

You mean when you go into User CP?  I'm confused.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mudbug (Mar 13, 2008)

don't remember doing that, but OK.  thanks to everyone who awarded me karma.  I'm feelin' pretty chuffed right now.


----------



## middie (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't see anyone's karma points. All I see are the number of posts made.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 14, 2008)

no, middie - I meant you could see how many points YOU have, not anyone else's.  That's probably a good thing.


----------



## GB (Mar 14, 2008)

Sometime I see them and other times I do not. I am not sure why though. They will be visible for a few weeks and then gone again.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 14, 2008)

They're dangling them in front of you to keep you on your good behavior


----------



## Alix (Mar 14, 2008)

I've noticed that too. Sometimes you can see 'em, sometimes not. Weird.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 14, 2008)

I still don't understand the "Karma" thing.  Yes, I've gotten a lot of "karma" posts thanking me for recipes or comments, & I appreciate that.  But when I like a recipe or a comment, I post on the thread & thank the poster publically.  And if I have something to say that I only want them to read, I send them a private message.

What, exactly, is the point of "Karma"?  Or is there a point?


----------



## Alix (Mar 14, 2008)

Not really. Its mostly just another way to give a "pat on the back". Its a bit more private, so you can say something you wouldn't post on the open boards.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 14, 2008)

For me, it's a little like a nice, comforting "blankie."  When I'm having a bad or  difficult day, it's nice to click on my karma and feel a warm fuzzy.


----------



## GB (Mar 14, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> I still don't understand the "Karma" thing.  Yes, I've gotten a lot of "karma" posts thanking me for recipes or comments, & I appreciate that.  But when I like a recipe or a comment, I post on the thread & thank the poster publically.  And if I have something to say that I only want them to read, I send them a private message.
> 
> What, exactly, is the point of "Karma"?  Or is there a point?


A PM is more involved. It can often times turn into a conversation (nothing wrong with that of course). But if you just want to pass a quick note along to someone without making them feel like they need to respond then karma is a great way to do it.

Karma is generally a very short note. A few words or maybe a sentence. Rarely is karma longer than that. A PM is usually longer than just a few words or a sentence. 

Variety is the spice of life. PM and karma can be different ways of doing the same thing. Nothing wrong with using either.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> I still don't understand the "Karma" thing.  Yes, I've gotten a lot of "karma" posts thanking me for recipes or comments, & I appreciate that.  But when I like a recipe or a comment, I post on the thread & thank the poster publically.  And if I have something to say that I only want them to read, I send them a private message.
> 
> What, exactly, is the point of "Karma"?  Or is there a point?


I don't think there is really a point to karma except to give the recipient a warm, fuzzy feeling. It's a great way to thank someone for help as an alternative to posting it. Often times, when I post asking for help with something, lots of people jump in to help. That's one of the best things about DC. But it would make threads _really_ long if I posted a thank you on the board to each person who replied. There's nothing at all wrong with doing that - karma is just another way to do it. A PM is another way, too. One thing I like about karma is that the recipient doesn't know they have gotten it unless and until they check. So it's kind of a little surprise that I hope will give them a smile or a little boost when they do see it. I don't completely understand the points but they don't really matter (except to BuckyTom). No one knows how many points you or I have except us. But because you have been the recipient of karma from many people, it should tell you that you are highly valued here!


----------



## middie (Mar 14, 2008)

mudbug said:


> no, middie - I meant you could see how many points YOU have, not anyone else's. That's probably a good thing.


 
Nope mudbug... I don't even see mine.


----------



## *amy* (Mar 26, 2008)

mudbug said:


> that's a cool new feature. Or was I just overlooking it before?


 
Click on User CP, then look at Latest Reputation Received - click on the arrow to view.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 26, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Click on User CP, then look at Latest Reputation Received - click on the arrow to view.


 
Thanks Amy, for bringing us back on topic.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 27, 2008)

OK guys - I think it's time to get back to this being a thread about karma - do you want me to take all these "other" posts and place them in their own thread in the Off Topic and Joke Forum?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 27, 2008)

can we call the new thread "gw has karma envy"  {{{running awayyyy>>>>>


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 27, 2008)

buckytom said:


> can we call the new thread "gw has karma envy"  {{{running awayyyy>>>>>


 
I gots me a brand new potato gun, homemade of course, capable of lauching a spud (or gell filled balloon (gell made from some very old fish stock)) about 2000 miles or so. It's got GPS guidance tuned in to the particular electrical area of one BuckyTom's house. I don't have to worry about it homing in on the wrong target as it knows that Joisey aroma and has picture recognition techology that is tuned to that Charlie Brown shaped head (We know that BT only wishes he had the panache of Homer Simpson. He does have the IQ of Jessica Simpson though).

I tried to bury the hatchet (and not into BT) and offered to meet at MudBug's hot tub with some good steaks and a little freindly competition. I tried to take the high road. But those East-Coast boys, well they just have a history of mixin' it up. I mean, they've been famous thoughout U.S. history, aka the Bowrey Boys, West-Side Story with the Jets, Marlon Brando in "On the Waterfront", just to name a few. And we know that New Jersey is the twin of New York, but without the fame and fortune, which leaves them 2nd best in that genre.

So let's all send poor BT some karma points to help mollify his perpetually deflated ego. Oh wait, I used an uncommon word, mollify. I wonder if I've lost poor BT.

Seeeeeeya buddy; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 27, 2008)

Ooops!  I didn't see the thread where a new thread was made.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Mar 27, 2008)

lol, i'm transmogrified by the multiple perceptions of this conflagration, gw. 

banal rhetoric, aside...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 27, 2008)

buckytom said:


> lol, i'm transmogrified by the multiple perceptions of this conflagration, gw.
> 
> banal rhetoric, aside...


 
That's good.  But you'll have to do better.  You're dealing with an amature novelist, and someone with an above average vocabulary, but who makes a lot of typos and doesn't try to write correctly on this forum.  It's just too fun to let down the hair a little and throw a little slang, and smack-talk around.  And now, I'm going to quit posting things off topic on this thread and move our silliness over to the other thread.  After all, we seem to be amusing a bunch of people.  This is almost as much fun as the guys against the gals hot-tub wars of yesteryear.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 27, 2008)

We've all been waiting for ya in the other thread, LOL.


----------

